# Jump style 15 or 17 MTB - Kona Shred / Scott Voltage etc



## 007fair (7 Oct 2011)

My son is looking for a new MTB He likes the look of the jump style MTB bikes like the Scott Voltage YX30 (or Kona Shred) 

He is 12 and 5ft 2 just now but wil I assume be 5ft 4 or something next year	He tried a medium Voltage in Evans and it was about right for him

This will be a temp bike for 1 or 2 years and so would like to go second hand and will pay up to about £150 
We are in Glasgow - can travel to Edinburgh


----------

